# Retro



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been working on my family tree on Ancestry.com quite a bit lately, and last week was filled with adding pictures. I thought I would share some, and I was hoping others would delve deep into their family histories too.

A set of great great grandparents:










My grandmother at the Latin Quarter Nightclub in Detroit, owned by Barbara Walter's dad: (far left)










My great grandmother (daughter of the couple, mother of my grandmother) on her wedding day:










My grandmother and her sister:










My grandmother, my mother, my grandfather, and his mother. I'm the one looking at my grandmother like, "Why'd ya take off your glasses, yo?"










Me, unenthused and unaware that I will someday marry a guy who thinks heaven is a model train. Who knew?










I don't even know why I love this picture the way that I do. (The woman is my great grandmother. The kid with the mohawk, my mom.)










My grandmother. I just love this look:


----------



## dihao (Oct 7, 2011)

long history pics,nice memory


----------

